# Changing SAP values in soapcalc



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Why would someone replace an oil with another (for soapcalc purposes only) to come up with a different SAP value? I'm assuming the result will be less lye. But couldn't you just raise the superfat instead? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Different oils have different sap values ( the amount of lye it takes to change this oil into soap) when you change an oil in the soap calc it will automatically change to the correct sap value of that oil.. So changing oils is basically for the properties it will give your soap, hardness, moisturizing, conditioning, lather qualities. You should not change the sap value yourself, this can be done with some programs, Hope you can understand what I am trying to say, I am not always good at explaining things. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think I'm explaining right. I don't have an actual example in front of me but I've heard (well, read) people saying this many times. For example, when calculating the lye for their recipe someone says they prefer it when they plug in hemp oil instead of coconut oil into the lye calculator (just pulling those two oils out of the air). When they make the recipe they use the coconut oil but with the amount of lye called for as if using the hemp. My guess is that it's telling them to use a slightly less amount of lye or there would be no difference. Yes, the numbers will look different but those are meaningless since they didn't use that oil. The soap would be the same. So if they're just looking at using less lye why don't they just up the superfat. Doesn't that have the same effect?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry Kathy, now i understand what you were trying to convey.. Yes alot of people believe that the sap on coconut is wrong and they sub it out for cherry kernel (I think) on the soap calculators..and it does take less lye they do this claiming they can use a higher percentage of coconut oil without the drying effect, but I also don't know what they are using for liquids.. I have used coconut as high as 50 percent with no drying of my skin, but then again using goat milk does up the superfatting some too. . and in answer to your question, I do believe that upping the superfatting content would more or less do the same thing.. I did do this once using cherry kernel oil as the sap value for my coconut oil and I could not tell the difference in my soap.. But again coconut oil does not bother my skin and some people are very sensitive to it.
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, thanks Barbara! I thought I was thinking it through correctly, just wasn't sure.


----------

